# Pride 25



## JDenz (Feb 6, 2003)

With all the stigma surrounding PRIDE and it's future, let's take a look at the positives that could happen. 

Kazushi Sakuraba will be headlining PRIDE 25 provided his injuries are healed. With just 7 weeks away, it will be interested to see if Sakuraba can pull it off. 

Other big matches that are being proposed and are tentative: 

Rodrigo 'Minotauro' Nogueira vs Emelianenko Fedor. This one is sure to take the cake as far as the pace goes. 

Nogueira is the ultimate transition-submission fighter and Fedor is a mean machine when it comes to quick aggression and constant offense. This has the makings of a match of the year candidate. 

Bob Sapp vs Mirko 'CroCop' Filipovic will be one to watch as well. 'CroCop' has destroyed many in MMA but it will be interesting to see if he can 'pick on someone his own size'or bigger. Okay, a lot bigger. 

Mario Sperry vs Dan Henderson has the makings of another show stealer. Henderson was simply phenomenal in his fighter with Minotauro. Taking the fight on two weeks notice and giving up over 35lbs....give the guy some credit. Sperry has always looked polished and his standup just gets better every show. Not sure who to pick in this one. 

Other matches that are rumored: 
Ausserio Silva vs Hirotaka Yokoi 
Nino Schrembri vs Tokimitsu Ishizawa 
Tom Erikson vs Gilbert Yvel 
Kenichi Yamamoto vs Paulo Filho 
Ron Waterman vs Takashi Sugiura 

    This has the makings of the best Pride ever lets hope not to many peole withdraw


----------



## JDenz (Feb 6, 2003)

The two main events for PRIDE have been announced, and some of the other matches are coming to light as well. There appears to be pressure on PRIDE to do their largest event ever, both to alleviate pressure and to eat through contracts. 

Rodrigo Nogueira and his brother Rogerio will co-headline PRIDE's first event since the untimely death of Nayoto Morashita. This is the first co-headline for the twins. 

Rogerio Nogueira will face Kazuhiro Nakamura. Nakamura is a training partner and student of Hidehiko Yoshida and is said to have astounding Judo skills. 

Speaking of Yoshida, many are saying that a match with Bob Sapp is in the works. Not sure what they mean by 'works' but this match doesn't seem competitive on paper. Many thought Yoshida asking to fight Nogueira was ridiculous but Sapp is nearly double his size! 

Hardcore fans have been waiting for the Emelianenko Fedor vs. Rodrigo 'Minotauro' Nogueira fight since Fedor soundly defeated Heath Herring. It will now happen! Some are giving Fedor a good chance for victory. It will be interesting to see what sportsbooks do with this match alone! 

How about this as a PRIDE bonus. Quinton Jackson vs. Kevin Randelman. Talk about an exciting fight! Both men walk the walk and talk the talk but it's been Randelman who has exploded on the scene lately with a new fire. This one will be VERY entertaining! 

Bob Sapp vs Mirko 'CroCop' Filipovic is quite possibly the most marketable fight on the show. CroCrop has destroyed EVERYONE in his path and he's 'only a kickboxer'. Sapp is the hottest thing going so people will pay to see who is the king of PRIDE (aside from Nogueira).


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *
> 
> Bob Sapp vs Mirko 'CroCop' Filipovic will be one to watch as well. 'CroCop' has destroyed many in MMA but it will be interesting to see if he can 'pick on someone his own size'or bigger. Okay, a lot bigger.
> *



I am interested in that fight as well since I like both fighters. It should be a good match and fun since both fighters rarely face someone close to their own size.
Any bets on who the winner will be?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Speaking of Yoshida, many are saying that a match with Bob Sapp is in the works. Not sure what they mean by 'works' but this match doesn't seem competitive on paper. Many thought Yoshida asking to fight Nogueira was ridiculous but Sapp is nearly double his size!
> *



Yoshida is good but he is no Nogueira........I think Sapp would beat Yoshida.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 6, 2003)

Ya they should drug test Yoshida if he wants to get in the ring with Sapp unless it is a work.  Sapp will beat CroCrop it is not like they are close in size.  Sapp is way bigger and has been in the ring with the best in the world in grappling and striking so I will say he will win first round ref stoppage.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 7, 2003)

I figure Sapp has a better than average chance against CroCop but still needs more skill. Hoost almost had Sapp with some outstanding leg kicks and a shot to the liver that actually dropped Sapp. 
Sapp is only 28 yrs. old and can still fight and improve for a few more years and when he does LOOK OUT!!


----------



## JDenz (Feb 7, 2003)

no doubt that crocrp has the striking ability but i think that Sapp is going to bulley him in the cornor and beat him down


----------



## Infight (Feb 27, 2003)

Nino Schrembri is a brazilian promise in BJJ, he did really well in ADCC, and hes really good in submissions. I dont know how he will handle with strikings, but if he can take in close combat he can do really well, other flawless of Nino is that hes not strong enough, but hes alot technical and can handle with that ( i hope at least ), keep youre eyes on this boy.
        Minotauro will prevail, hes a greamon ( great monster, insted of poket monster, hhmmm ok no funny ), i think he will submit Fedor.


----------



## ace (Feb 27, 2003)

While sak is My Favorite fighter
I Think Minotauro Should Be the Head Line Of the Show
After all He is The Heavy Weight Champ.

Just My Thought.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 27, 2003)

Him or silva one of the tittle holders


----------



## ace (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Him or silva one of the tittle holders *


:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Feb 27, 2003)

=-)


----------



## JDenz (Mar 6, 2003)

Final Pride card is going to be
 Antonio Rodorigo Nogueira (Brazil) vs. Emelianenko Fedor (Russia) 
 Dan Henderson (USA) vs. Shungo Oyama (Japan) 
 Kazushi Sakuraba (Japan) vs. Nino Elvis Schembri (Brazil) 
 Rogerio Nogueira (Brazil) vs. Kazuhiro Nakamura (Japan) 
 Kenichi Yamamoto (Japan) vs. Alexander Otsuka (Japan) 
 Carlos Newton (Canada) vs. Anderson Silva (Brazil) 
 Alex Steibling (USA) vs. Akira Shoji (Japan) 
 Quinton Jackson (USA) vs. Kevin Randleman (USA) 


PPV PREMIERE DATE: March 16, 2003 
PREMIERE TIME: 9:00 PM EST, 6:00 PM PST on 
PPV (North America): March 16th 9:00 pm EST, 6:00 pm PST on DIRECTV, DishNetwork, Bell ExpressVu, Viewers Choice Canada 
PPV (Japan): March 16th Live on SkyPerfecTV 
PPV Price: $29.95


----------



## Infight (Mar 21, 2003)

Magic Elvis Nino Schrembri get Sakuraba Knocked down (uhuhu) TKO.
    Minotauro ( Antonio Nogueira ) lost to Fedor ( this guy is huge), better lucky next time..
    Chute Boxe rocking, Anderson Silva TKO Carlos Newton, thats it Anderson, keep your good job (and tips of Wanderlei )
    Akira Shoji won by splitted decision against Alex Stieberling, whatta shame judges
    Dan Henderson TKO Shungo Oyama (*****) by punches, comon, you could have held that fight!
    Otsuka won by unanimous decison against Kenichi ( anyone cares about this fight? if you do, here is the result)
    And Minotoro Rogerio Nogueira won Kazuhiro Nakamura by armbar ( thats the way man!!! )


    Well here are the results, im glad for Nino, good fighter, i was afraid about his lack of this kind of fight, but he did well, i think will became a good MMA fighter, and sorry by Minotauro hes better than that, but Fedor is a great fighter too, the rest of the results for me are expected, even Minotoro was expected cause hes as strong as Minotauro.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2003)

I think that was a terriable decision on Stebling.  I know he got knocked flat but over all I thought he did more damage.   But you had to know that he was never going to win that decision in Japan before it even happened.   Bas tells it like it is and he though Steibling should win to.   Nogeria had a plate put into his face from that flurry opf punches he took in the first round and is having his back looked out so he is out of the game 3-6 weeks so it will be interesting to see how he comes back.


----------

